# Mobile Phone - iPhone



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

My iPhone 5S has recently died, think it needs a new battery but fancy an upgrade so have done a pre-order on an iPhone 7 Plus 32GB and wondering if I have made a mistake.
Any thoughts from anyone who already has a 7, or from others using different phone that I should be checking out.
Thanks for your help.
Dave


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Loving the 7 (not plus) so far, worth upgrading from have you have just now.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Everyone will tell you the phone they have is better...

The iPhone 7+ is fine.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

From what i hear the 32gb isnt really enough, i just bought the wife a pay as you go 7 plus 128gb


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

what are you doing with your old phone, you know if you take it in to apple its about £60 and they will replace the handset.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

I got an iPhone 7 last week and have no regrets. Having used an iPhone 5 for almost 4 years it was time to upgrade. The big difference to me is the camera, battery life and faster internet. Check out the iPhone 7 camera review http://gizmodo.com/iphone-7-camera-battle-still-the-best-smartphone-for-p-1787177119


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Hard to say, every apple they bring out the claim better battery life etc. I've noticed a big difference in processor speed from a 4 to a 5s but didn't notice the difference to the 6s. Maybe I didn't notice a difference to a 7 indont know? I currently have a Sony Ericsson Z3 compact which is great a damn site cheaper than the latest iPhone was.

Unlike many phone reviewers I won't say which is better as I think there are far too many pros and cons to both iPhones and their equivilant android. I've got to say though, I'm not a fan of Samsung phones but I know people are.

Battery and speed is fantastic on my Sony. Battery on iPhones is general sub par in my opinion. Usability is good on both but I think Apple is more seamless. One thing I will say about iPhone is that there won't be much more of a difference between your current phone and new phone in terms of what it actually does. This is why I changed as well as cost. I'd had 3 iPhone s in a row and all I gained was a brand new batttery so it was better, and a nicer/ larger screen and better camera. The rest was he same.

The camera on my Sony claims to be better than iPhone cameras but I think I'm real world terms the iPhone camera is better for point and clickers. Mine has a lot of camera features but the camera is laggy and seems to blur easy. my wife's iphome 6 camera is far superior. However, I can still use mine at 8 o clock at night. She has to charge hers. 

I can't comment on windows phones having never owned one but after using them I don't find them very easy to use. If you like iPhones and are happy to pay iPhone tax then go for it. I couldn't justify paying 32 pounds a month when I could get the Sony for 26 and a much better deal (cash back, free sim card etc).


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> what are you doing with your old phone, you know if you take it in to apple its about £60 and they will replace the handset.


May spend a bit to see if it is the battery then give it to my Grandson.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

All modern smartphones will do all you need. 

I also don't think 32GB is enough these days. Pictures, videos and music eat up a lot of storage.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Dare to be different, if this was available when i upgraded i would have had it instead of my 7, not that i don't like it but just to be different.

http://www.trustedreviews.com/huawei-porsche-design-mate-9-review


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Simz said:


> Dare to be different, if this was available when i upgraded i would have had it instead of my 7, not that i don't like it but just to be different.
> 
> http://www.trustedreviews.com/huawei-porsche-design-mate-9-review


£1250 for a phone?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

So what it's only money lol my 7 will cost me over £1300


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I would say 32GB is to small if you get a chance upgrade the memory. The 6/6s used to come in 64GB which i would say is great but have dropped it on the 7/7 plus i got the wife a 32gb and decided to send back within 14 days and got her the 128gb for an extra £7 for the phone i of course went for the 7 plus with 256gb


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

im hoping the 128gb will do the mrs as i spent 800 on it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Simz said:


> So what it's only money lol my 7 will cost me over £1300


Send me all your spare cash.

I guess when you say your iPhone 7 will cost over £1300 you are adding your contract charges on top of the phone cost?


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I earn my money mate so it stays with me, why get bogged down over cost ? Haven't you bought something because you liked it like a car or trainers, t-shirt or holiday to be different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I would agree with the guys who say 32gb isn't enough. 
My Mrs has got the 128gb 7+ and the camera is amazing compared to the Sony z3 she upgraded from.

Rob
Horsepowerimages


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone, decided to upgrade to 128Gb and confirmed this morning also went for Jet Black.


----------

